# Call of Duty : MW2



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone here a COD player?

the latest installment of modern warfare drops tommorow, and if you played COD : MW you'd know just how good that game was and how unsurprisingly this game will be.

Will you be getting MW2?

The RRP for this title will be Â£54.99 although alot of shops have lowered this price, gamestation are still selling it quite high at around Â£45

So if you want this game at a respectable price i recommend:

* Sainsbury's - Â£26

* ASDA - Â£32

* HMV - Â£9.99 (when trading in specific games including Forza 3)

* Game - Â£25.00 off RRP when trading in MW1

* Morrisons - Â£?? (Rumoured to be Â£30)

* Amazon - Â£32

this game is immense online, i will be on xbox live playing this


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I havent got my Xbox at uni with me .. but will be getting it at the weekend and bringing xbox with me

asda in derby is expecting 1000 people

I really cant wait to play, the first one was awesome


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

whats you boys gamertags? pm me, your 8 hours ahead so you'll be picking it up well before me.... lucky ****ers! a bunch of the guys from the gym are all going to a store at midnight that's having a tournament that starts at 10:30 for a chance to win copies of the game


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Not buying for pc as they have removed dedicated server support, The gem of all pc multi-player gaming.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Ste ... howmuch is xbox live ? I might get it


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

aLSO, CAN I just plug in my internet wire into the xbox / or do I need a special wire/device ?

If i need a device, any chnce you csn sort a link out for me mate


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

plug it in the back of the xbox and register with your email, they'll give you 1 month free of gold member ship and I'mnot sure how much it is after that expires it's like 10 bucks over here, maybe a fiver I'm not sure. but you can buy a years subscription.


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

the normal data wire from yoru router I mean,plug that in


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks mate .. Will look forward to killing you over and over

.. next week


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Bye bye social life, hello COD, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ;D


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

def getting this, nothing better than coming back from training and putting in some hrs on mv its the most fun you can have killing people without going to jail or war

also add me in my gamertag is SHOGUN RUA 104


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Will hopefully get this as a bday present or xmas present from the mrs, i told her i want it and she replied "why you haven't even got the first one" haha


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

wow not only person who loses their live everything cod comes out on ps3 im losely in a clan that managed 12th in europe as a team, would have done better if we started off seriously an played alot more games but certainly got my moneys worth, hopefully getting my copy from makro for 20quid


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I got it from asda .. now debating whether to skip uni 2mro, to go home and get my xbox .. though to be fair, I could just wait until friday .. hmmm

damnnnnnnn


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Im off to sainsburys first thing

if anyone else has sense and has a ps3 not 360 add me....

callam_nffc


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Bought the game last night at Asda, was a big queue there, maybe 500+

Just a sea of male 18-24yr olds, reminded me of an MMA event.

Had an argument with the woman last night, she wanted to go sleep i wanted to play the game throughout the night... i ended up going sleep and waking up now to play it 

My gamertag for 360 is Shogun Ste

As for live accounts - you should have a 48hr free gold trial Jeevan, i did with my copy, try that out then when it expires buy a membership, you can buy a 3month one, mine recently expired i just bought a full years, works out cheaper.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

i got my copy from sainsburys this mornin, 26 quid =)


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

GOOD STE .. I'll have my xbox with me from next monday .. all nigght war !! you're going down ? what other games you got ?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea, got most of the new ones, my brother is a massive gamer so i steal his.

Play Fifa 10 if your up for that?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep, got that last weeK .. UNDISPUTED, CALL OF DUTY, FIFA .. Im gonna kick your arse at all 3 !! muhahahaha

ps. buy batman arkham asylum .. awesome game


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea my bro loved that game think he traded it in though


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

oh yea that reminds me - if anyone on here wants to get a uk-mma can goin i'd be more than happy to partake.... obvious choice for the clan tag is: MMA


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Ill be up for that .. together we can take over the modern warfare 2 world


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I have this game sitting in my living room.

I refuse to play it until I get this maths coursework sorted! =P


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

You have more willpower than I


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

I know guys at the gym that purposefully didn't take fights this month and next so they could just play COD and left 4 dead 2, I play Gears of war and fallout 3 is the best single player game I've ever played.

If anyone baught a preowned copy of gears I have codes to get free maps if anyone wants them and Jeevan if you want a free months trail after your initial free months sign up I have a free 1 month card, i can pm you the code, I think it shoudl work in the UK


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah please mate, would appreciate that

thanks

I loved gears of war .. never played the second one


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Indeed - i see gaming as the ultimate supplement to training... you can do something without moving 

Still gettin my ass kicked on MP though, just not used to the maps yet (good excuse)


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Anything this good should be illegal. My social life is over!

My gamertag is heft1 if anyone is up for a game.


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

ste i think i was in a game with u last night, and i think i killed u once, you prob got me loads was funny tho seeing shogun rua 104 kill shogun ste


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

lol aye you was shogun rua?

Twat....


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah, its some game, really fast. im off work the rest of the week, so its gonna get some tanking. even the single player is really good


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool i'll have some games with you in the forthcoming weeks.... played only a minute of the single player, waiting for my brother to get home as we're gonna do the co-op together


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Epic game . . . I love it


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

dude ill play you at gears , best game ever whats your tag


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Hardly been onit but level 20 and on my way to the p90 mmmmmmm


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Finished campaign - Veteran.  :tuf

Xbox - Savage DT - Add me for some games


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Is this game REALLY that good?

I'm tempted to buy it but I don't play on my PS3 that much and I don't know if it is worth it. Also, my internet speed is shite, so I doubt online play is possible.

I am tempted, buthow good can it be?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a freak COD makes me seasick.. not joking, half hour of playing it and I feel like dogshit. Gutted, COD and Half life are the only games it's ever happened with, both just happen to be the best FPS' on the market.. great.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

temeura said:


> Is this game REALLY that good?
> 
> I'm tempted to buy it but I don't play on my PS3 that much and I don't know if it is worth it. Also, my internet speed is shite, so I doubt online play is possible.
> 
> I am tempted, buthow good can it be?


The Single Player mode is superb, its worth getting he game for that alone.

I'd recommend renting it out though for a few days and just blitz the single player mode in those days to complete it.

If your connection handles the online play then buy it as you will be able to get a years worth of gaming out of the MP mode


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I've never played online gaming but my internet is pretty slow, don't think it will be up to the job!

Next time I move, I'm making sure the internet is proper quick. Went to Seoul recently, their internet speed is ridiculous! I downloaded a film in 3 minutes!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I got this for the PS3 last night. Will give it a go tonight after training, PS3 name is : TheIceman12345.

How is everyone getting on with it?


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

Finally caved into the hype and bought it on Monday, played for about 2.5 hours so far and it is absolutely ****ing brilliant. I'm not a big gamer but I'm seriously considering reducing the amount of time I spend with the missus and fitting a padlock to the lounge to fit in more time on it! I'm not reducing training time so something has to give! Went online for the first time ever on a shoot em up yesterday, did a free for all and came 3rd so pretyy happy with that!

Oh I've got the ps3 version, gamertag is dwwaspsfan, if anyone wants a match on there feel free to send me a message! Will be good to see some of you guys on there :thumb


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Got this at Christmas and have started playing online for the 1st time and have been getting my arse handed to me!

If any of you are on PS3 - temeura


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

I tried playing it when I was hungover and it didn't go down to well, actauly it was what was coming up that was the problem, which is a shame as usauly gears of war and fallout 3 are my hangover helpers.

So be warmed


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

i reckon everyone is very competitive people as a nature an ranking up on cod fuels it becuase i know it does for me ahah


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

gonna get my xbox live back next pay day, i need to better my 32 kill streak! ill post again with my gamertag when i get it if any of you guys fancy a game ?


----------

